# Display not showing Trunk, Frunk, Charge door open screen after "P" park ?



## spongebob (7 mo ago)

2 day old Tesla Model Y. Went shopping, parked in garage, pressed "P", it went into Park on the display. But the left side car status screen did not change to the default door open control display. It sat in the proximity display of my garage walls. Is this normal? Is there something other than using the "P" park button on the stalk to make the display show the trunk open control screen? I went out and drove around the block, and screen did go to the open controls after parking. Seems like an intermittent "bug" or some sort of sensor issue? Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

spongebob said:


> But the left side car status screen did not change to the default door open control display. It sat in the proximity display of my garage walls.


What was displayed on the left? I’ve re-read your description several times and it’s not clear to me. A picture would help.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

spongebob said:


> 2 day old Tesla Model Y. Went shopping, parked in garage, pressed "P", it went into Park on the display. But the left side car status screen did not change to the default door open control display. It sat in the proximity display of my garage walls. Is this normal? Is there something other than using the "P" park button on the stalk to make the display show the trunk open control screen? I went out and drove around the block, and screen did go to the open controls after parking. Seems like an intermittent "bug" or some sort of sensor issue? Has anyone else had this happen?


Did you hold in the Park button, or just tap it? Holding it in will engage the parking brake, but leave the car in "gear".


----------



## spongebob (7 mo ago)

This was displayed. In Park. It did not transition into the "open" trunk, frunk, charger screen.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The next time it does this, push the accelerator (lightly) and confirm that the car doesn't move. Also, include the gear selection (upper left corner of the screen) if you take another picture.

I've had the opposite happen - the car still displays the parked, door opening stuff on the left after I've started driving. But it's only happened twice - never consistently.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I've had that happen before (a few times the past couple months). Two finger salute would get it back to working condition. Read that the issue was related to a failing USB sentry cam drive. Reformatted the drive a couple weeks ago. So far no issues since then.


----------

